# CRL Play-In Youngers



## socalkdg (Apr 17, 2019)

CRL Play-In Youngers: April 27, 28, 2019 
(2005, 2006, 2007, 2008)

Anybody hear if they made it to the play in?


----------



## Frank (Apr 17, 2019)

I heard B2008 isn't having a play in and everyone that applied is in the league .


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 17, 2019)

Maybe we are delusional, but we think we will be there (G2005).  Not sure where or when (specifically), but we think we will be playing on the 27th & 28th.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 17, 2019)

Frank said:


> I heard B2008 isn't having a play in and everyone that applied is in the league .


Interesting since 8 teams already got automatic entrance into CRL for next year.  Then again they may choose not to play.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 17, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Maybe we are delusional, but we think we will be there (G2005).  Not sure where or when (specifically), but we think we will be playing on the 27th & 28th.


I think we are a long shot to get the chance, but our weekend is free and we haven't heard anything yet.   I've been really happy with our results in NPL league this spring, but maybe still a year away.   Pretty sure you will make it.  Hit the beach or Disneyland if not playing.


----------



## toucan (Apr 17, 2019)

Some schedules are up:
https://2019crlplayin.sportsaffinity.com/tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=0D7F29ED-0799-4062-8DAD-30821BFCD530&show=girls


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 18, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Maybe we are delusional, but we think we will be there (G2005).  Not sure where or when (specifically), but we think we will be playing on the 27th & 28th.


What ended up happening here? Don't see you listed. I think CRL would've been good for your talented team.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 18, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> What ended up happening here? Don't see you listed. I think CRL would've been good for your talented team.


Not 100% sure yet.  More details when we get them.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 18, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> What ended up happening here? Don't see you listed. I think CRL would've been good for your talented team.


Good?   They would win it.       Sadly we aren't in it even though we beat some of the teams in State Cup.   Really enjoy playing good teams.   Seeing a lot of growth from the team during spring NPL.


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 18, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Good?   They would win it.       Sadly we aren't in it even though we beat some of the teams in State Cup.   Really enjoy playing good teams.   Seeing a lot of growth from the team during spring NPL.


They'd definitely be one of the top two or three contenders. Shame you guys didn't the opportunity this year but keep pushing and developing.


----------



## Carlsbad10 (Apr 18, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Maybe we are delusional, but we think we will be there (G2005).  Not sure where or when (specifically), but we think we will be playing on the 27th & 28th.


Is it a mistake that they didn't include you (there is a bracket of 3 teams)? Did your check bounce?  Clearly would be the best 05 team in the play-in.  Blues 3rd team gets in (#100 in CalSouth per USYSR) and not Surf's DPL team, a Top 10 team.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 18, 2019)

Carlsbad10 said:


> Is it a mistake that they didn't include you (there is a bracket of 3 teams)? Did your check bounce?  Clearly would be the best 05 team in the play-in.  Blues 3rd team gets in (#100 in CalSouth per USYSR) and not Surf's DPL team, a Top 10 team.


Is it possible they got an Auto Bid?  If they advance far enough in National Cup, they could have qualified.   Fingers crossed for them....


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 18, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Is it possible they got an Auto Bid?  If they advance far enough in National Cup, they could have qualified.   Fingers crossed for them....


Automatic bids so far for CRL Girls 05.

Girls 2005/15U Arsenal FC G05 ECNL CRL
Girls 2005/15U Pateadores LA G2005 CRL
Girls 2005/15U San Diego SC G2005 Academy Navy CRL
Girls 2005/15U Legends FC G05 South CRL
Girls 2005/15U Strikers FC North G05 ECNL CRL
Girls 2005/15U LAGSB 2005 DPL CRL
Girls 2005/15U CDA FC Slammers-Cerritos G05 Segovia National Cup
Girls 2005/15U SoCal Academy G2005 Hazell National Cup


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 18, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Automatic bids so far for CRL Girls 05.
> 
> Girls 2005/15U Arsenal FC G05 ECNL CRL
> Girls 2005/15U Pateadores LA G2005 CRL
> ...


Booooo....unless they aren’t letting DPL play CRL any longer.  Just doesn’t make sense.


----------



## Moo (Apr 18, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Good?   They would win it.       Sadly we aren't in it even though we beat some of the teams in State Cup.   Really enjoy playing good teams.   Seeing a lot of growth from the team during spring NPL.


I don't think any DPL teams are playing CRL this year...   What team does your daughter play for?


----------



## RedCard (Apr 18, 2019)

Shouldn’t 05s be considered olders next season since the girls will be in high school?????


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 19, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Shouldn’t 05s be considered olders next season since the girls will be in high school?????


Makes sense but for play in listed under 05 younger.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 19, 2019)

Moo said:


> I don't think any DPL teams are playing CRL this year...   What team does your daughter play for?


Not DPL.  Milan Red.


----------

